# A3 vs S3?



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

Comparing the 2016 A3 Premium Plus with Sport Package to a base 2016 S3.

Are there any differences besides the engine and brakes?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> Comparing the 2016 A3 Premium Plus with Sport Package to a base 2016 S3.
> 
> Are there any differences besides the engine and brakes?


Assuming you are talking about the US market, the exhaust is different as well as cosmetic differences. 

I think the US market is one of those markets that even the S-line doesn’t come with flat-bottom steering wheel unlike Canada and Australia.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

The gearing is also different, so your 0-60 will be faster, but your gas milage is worse.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

With such similar cars, I'd suggest not looking so much into a spec-by-spec comparison. Such comparisons rarely lead to a tangible factor you can use to make a good decision. Rather, you should drive both and consider which car you _feel_ best matches your desired driving experience and lifestyle.


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bruticus said:


> With such similar cars, I'd suggest not looking so much into a spec-by-spec comparison. Such comparisons rarely lead to a tangible factor you can use to make a good decision. Rather, you should drive both and consider which car you _feel_ best matches your desired driving experience and lifestyle.


I've driven all of the 2016 MQB cars. I was originally set on a GTI, but am thinking about moving up a bit since it seems easier to find an A3/S3 with the options I want. I'm just curious how much of these cars is different.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> I've driven all of the 2016 MQB cars. I was originally set on a GTI, but am thinking about moving up a bit since it seems easier to find an A3/S3 with the options I want. I'm just curious how much of these cars is different.


If you had your eyes set on the GTI, why not look at the Golf R if you want to step up a bit. It is basically like an S3 in hatch form and is priced similar to a similarly equipped A3 2.0T quattro.


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> If you had your eyes set on the GTI, why not look at the Golf R if you want to step up a bit. It is basically like an S3 in hatch form and is priced similar to a similarly equipped A3 2.0T quattro.


This was my original thought as a base DSG R would be perfect. But i can get about 5k off a GTI/A3/S3. I can get exactly 0 off a R, which puts the A3 cheaper, and S3 within 2k.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> This was my original thought as a base DSG R would be perfect. But i can get about 5k off a GTI/A3/S3. I can get exactly 0 off a R, which puts the A3 cheaper, and S3 within 2k.


Are you a spirited driver?

If you are, you probably should drop the A3 from the list. The A3 is meant to be a more comfortable cruiser with some sportiness while the S3 and the R are truely meant for spirited driving and can be made relatively comfortable if needed (assuming adjustable dampers).

If you are not, then the A3 with S-line for aestetics is probably your best bet to fit your needs. If you are from the US, there is a special edition A3 that comes with some interesting options that are otherwise not available in that market for the A3 (like black optics and the matte black 18" rotor wheels).


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I am a spirited driver. I was hoping the A3 with Sport Package (same seats and suspension as base S3?) would basically be a slower S3. Sadly no dealership within 100 miles of me has an A3 with Sport Package for me to compare directly to the S3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> Yes, I am a spirited driver. I was hoping the A3 with Sport Package (same seats and suspension as base S3?) would basically be a slower S3. Sadly no dealership within 100 miles of me has an A3 with Sport Package for me to compare directly to the S3.


In that case, you should probably go for the S3. I'd still test drive both to see which one you prefer. If you find the A3 2.0T to be sufficient in terms of power and handling is your only concern, you can always just upgrade the suspension after. If you don't want to mod, then get the S3.


P.S. I am a very light semi-spirited driver and even then there are days where I wish the S3 was available when I got my A3. While I don't care much for the extra power, I found the handling vastly better on the S3 than the A3 with standard suspension.


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> In that case, you should probably go for the S3. I'd still test drive both to see which one you prefer. If you find the A3 2.0T to be sufficient in terms of power and handling is your only concern, you can always just upgrade the suspension after. If you don't want to mod, then get the S3.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am a very light semi-spirited driver and even then there are days where I wish the S3 was available when I got my A3. While I don't care much for the extra power, I found the handling vastly better on the S3 than the A3 with standard suspension.


Thanks for the input. I've driven the A3 and S3, both with standard suspension. From what I could gather talking to the dealer, the A3 Sport Package gets you the same suspension and seats as the base S3. Can you, or anyone, confirm if that is true? There isn't one lacally for me to look at to verify. I was content with the A3's power, but it was definitely too soft in cornering. I don't plan to mod very much beyond wheels.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> Thanks for the input. I've driven the A3 and S3, both with standard suspension. From what I could gather talking to the dealer, the A3 Sport Package gets you the same suspension and seats as the base S3. Can you, or anyone, confirm if that is true? There isn't one lacally for me to look at to verify. I was content with the A3's power, but it was definitely too soft in cornering. I don't plan to mod very much beyond wheels.


I was told the same by my dealership (Canada). However, I don't quite believe that's the case for the US. The sport suspension lowers the car by 15mm and the S3 is 25mm lower, so I can't see them being the same. However, it could be that the sport suspension is already sufficient for your need.

If you are content with the power of the A3 and that your only complaint is the cornering, then there is probably no need to go S3 (unless if you care about exhaust notes). If you don't care much about exhaust note, I'd highly recommend you test drive the A3 with sport suspension. If you are okay with it, I'd recommend the special edition A3 which comes with S-line package, sport suspension, black optics, and unique 18" wheels.


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> I was told the same by my dealership (Canada). However, I don't quite believe that's the case for the US. The sport suspension lowers the car by 15mm and the S3 is 25mm lower, so I can't see them being the same. However, it could be that the sport suspension is already sufficient for your need.
> 
> If you are content with the power of the A3 and that your only complaint is the cornering, then there is probably no need to go S3 (unless if you care about exhaust notes). If you don't care much about exhaust note, I'd highly recommend you test drive the A3 with sport suspension. If you are okay with it, I'd recommend the special edition A3 which comes with S-line package, sport suspension, black optics, and unique 18" wheels.


Thanks. I'm in the US. Not sure if there's a difference in our sport package. Will look further into that.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

I looked for miles for a sport package A3, they just don't exist. Ended up getting an S3 instead


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

Someone posted on this forum or one of the others several months back about the differences specifically as it relates to suspension, and the A3 w/ Sport Package had different spring part numbers than the base model S3 (non-mag ride), and the front and rear sway bars, while larger than the base A3, were still a couple mm smaller than the S3. Those are all differences you're going to feel in spirited driving over an S3.

If you don't plan on modding much, an S3 with nothing but the Perf. Package is a deal, the tires are decent, the 19's are pretty and light (21lbs each, which is lighter than most aftermarket options, http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=795&L=1), and the mag ride suspension does a fairly admirable job, being able to dial down the harshness for longer trips is something I've grown quite fond of. There was still a bit of body roll present in my S3 in hard cornering, but the $200 Eurocode RCB that took 15 minutes to install just about completely eliminated it and is a worthwhile investment for any MQB car IMO.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

O yea

The standard A3 has 19mm sways, sport package is 20mm and S3 is 21mm.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

I was in the same boat. Ended up going a3 w sport package over s3 bc at the time there were very few s3s out and the price diff was about 10k. Sport suspension in the a3 is a must if you're a spirited driver, ride difference and responsiveness are very different. I would say very close to an S3 in terms of handling and unless you drive them back to back you probably wouldn't know the difference. On top of the suspension, sport package gets same seats as s3 and drive select. Also Rs don't have a sunroof and the audi mmi is way better than what vw offers.

I also think is a question of if you will mod. I think the a3 is the most underrated car of this platform. You get all the comfort, gadgets, and goodies w the new audi and awd(this it's what counted the gti out for me). For a few hundred bucks you can make it just as fast as an S/R. And for half the price difference bt the S3 and A3, you can make the A3 a beast.


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> O yea
> 
> The standard A3 has 19mm sways, sport package is 20mm and S3 is 21mm.


Keep in mind those are for the rear sway bars. The S3 has a 24mm front, vs 22mm for an A3 with Sport, and 20mm for a base A3. Those may not seem like much but definitely translate to noticeable differences.



> ...For a few hundred bucks you can make it just as fast as an S/R. And for half the price difference bt the S3 and A3, you can make the A3 a beast.


Eh, without investing in the larger S3 turbo you're never going to get the same kind of power as an equally modified S/R, not to mention all the suspension differences, the larger brakes, the intercooler, the specifically designed and unique cylinder head, the multitude of engine internals including exhaust valves, exhaust cam, rods, and bearings.

No doubt the A3 can still be a hell of a performer when you throw Stage 2 type power at it, but when you look at all the things you don't get compared to an S/R, longevity becomes more of a question too. Similarly optioned the price difference to buy all of the above and put it on an A3 easily exceeds the cost of just opting for the S to begin with. 

To each their own though, I agree with the others, drive 'em back to back and leave with what makes you happiest. I did the same thing when I bought my A5. I literally went to the dealer to pick up a near base model S5 that I had already driven and on a whim tested an A5 they had. At the time I was driving 3 miles one way on 35MPH roads to my office...the low end instant torque of the A5 and the better mileage ended up making me move to the A5. Of course, it wasn't long before I missed more power and fun factor, but I never would have made that choice if I didn't drive them both.


----------



## tenx82 (Oct 5, 2011)

VWNCC and HurrayFive, thanks for the info. Being that it's not the same as the S3 suspension, I will definitely have to find one to drive before making a decision.

As far as power, I found the GTI and A3 to be adequate.

Also a random question. Both cars I drove had nav. What replaces the nav button in non-nav equipped cars?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tenx82 said:


> VWNCC and HurrayFive, thanks for the info. Being that it's not the same as the S3 suspension, I will definitely have to find one to drive before making a decision.
> 
> As far as power, I found the GTI and A3 to be adequate.
> 
> Also a random question. Both cars I drove had nav. What replaces the nav button in non-nav equipped cars?


You are welcome!

Oh, the nav button is there even without nav.

If you find the power adequate, you might as well go with the A3 and then mod the suspension (either spring+shock or coil and then get the H&R front and rear sways...they are 27 and 25mm respectively...should handle way better than stock S3)


----------

